# se débrouiller



## samikahan

*je me débrouille
*Como diria en espanol ?


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

Así, sin ningún contexto...

Me las arreglo.
Me defiendo.

Saludos


----------



## Mariest

Tximeleta123 said:


> Hola
> 
> Así, sin ningún contexto...
> 
> Me las arreglo.
> Me defiendo.
> 
> Saludos


 

Me arreglo

arreglárselas, desenvolverse


----------



## BoigOGeni

yo estoy de acuerdo con la traducción de tximeletta. Me las arreglo = *je me débrouille

*_ Me arreglo _es arreglarse para antes de salir a algún sitio.  _Se préparer pour une fête_


----------



## samikahan

Gracias a todos !


----------



## yserien

El verbo arreglar tiene en español dos o tres sentidos.
Mi auto tiene una avería, debo arreglar esa avería(Ir al taller mecánico)
Esta noche voy a una fiesta. Me tengo que arreglar.Me tengo que cortar el pelo,ducharme, maquillarme (el o la que se maquille)Vestir mis mejores ropas.
Y la tercera ,la que nos ocupa: me las arreglo, me defiendo, me busco la vida, me desenvuelvo (como te dicen aquí más arriba) o sea *je me débrouille, je me dém.....*


----------



## Yul

yserien said:


> El verbo arreglar tiene en español dos o tres sentidos.
> Mi auto tiene una avería, debo arreglar esa avería(Ir al taller mecánico)
> Esta noche voy a una fiesta. Me tengo que arreglar.Me tengo que cortar el pelo,ducharme, maquillarme (el o la que se maquille)Vestir mis mejores ropas.
> Y la tercera ,la que nos ocupa: me las arreglo, me defiendo, me busco la vida, me desenvuelvo (como te dicen aquí más arriba) o sea *je me débrouille, je me dém.....*



MAGISTRAL!
Yul


----------



## LaMaCaRa

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
HoLaAaAaAaA!!!!

Necesito una ayudita con la expresión *debrouiller sur place*, porque me dificulta por completo el entendimiento de la frase... ¿alguien podría ayudarme?

[...] le même missionnaire s'empresse d'ajouter _*que pou**r*_ la question de la sécurité, habituellement coûteuse, il s'était déjà _*débrouillé sur place*_ [...]

GRACIAS POR SU PRONTA AYUDA... SaLuDoS


----------



## swift

Hola:

Tu frase no tiene misterio: se las había arreglado en el lugar.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Tina.Irun

> il *s*'était déjà _*débrouillé sur place*_
> se las había arreglado en el lugar.


Hola:
No olvidar consultar el diccionario de WR francés-español: el verbo es "*se* débrouiller" - http://www.wordreference.com/fres/se+d%c3%a9brouiller
"Sur place" - ver aquí también -http://www.wordreference.com/fres/place


----------



## Nimo87

Hola a todos! Más vale tarde que nunca  Yo creo que "apañárselas" iría muy bien como traducción de "se débrouiller" 

Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Hazle caso al amigo Swift es de buen consejo. Yo simplemente añadiría_ mismo_, *en el mismo lugar*.
Un saludo


----------



## Gévy

Hola Nimo:

Sí, apañárselas, al igual que arregárselas (ya propuesto) o montárselo. Todo esto vale.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## FrenchGirl14

Bonjour, 
Si je veux dire : "Je me débrouille bien en mathématiques." 
Dans le sens où j'arrive bien dans cette matière, il faut aussi dire : "Me las arreglo en matemática" ou plutôt "Me defiendo en matemática" ou encore autre chose ?
Merci par avance !


----------



## elias53

Me defiendo en..
se me dan bien  las...


----------



## Pohana

FrenchGirl14 said:


> "Me defiendo en matemática*s*"



Es la expresión que utilizamos por estos lares (Venezuela).


----------



## FrenchGirl14

¡ Gracias a elias53 y Pohana !


----------



## amanarma

Hola:

En un libro traducido del inglés al castellano aparece una expresión en francés, que no está traducida.
Comentaba antes que en Francia había oportunidad de trabajar de forma ilegal: [...]  _Pero Dinamarca, al igual que Suiza, no era país apto_* pour se débrouiller.

*Entiendo por lo que he leído en vuestro hilo que significa: No era fácil apañárselas en estos países (de forma ilegal).

Merci.


----------



## viviana jones

amanarma said:


> Hola:
> 
> En un libro traducido del inglés al castellano aparece una expresión en francés, que no está traducida.
> Comentaba antes que en Francia había oportunidad de trabajar de forma ilegal: [...]  _Pero Dinamarca, al igual que Suiza, no era país apto_* pour se débrouiller.
> 
> *Entiendo por lo que he leído en vuestro hilo que significa: No era fácil apañárselas en estos países (de forma ilegal).
> 
> Merci.



Sí, lo has entendido bien


----------



## amanarma

¡gracias por tu amabilidad!


----------



## Pohana

Buenas noches:

Para _apañárselas_ nosotros decimos _ingeniárselas _o_ arreglárselas_.

À +
Pohana


----------



## amanarma

En España también son usuales esos términos, y c_omponerse_: _Compóntelas como puedas_. Y también una más informal/actual: _buscarse la vida_. 
Saludos.


----------

